# Sudamerican Players



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

Who is your favourite sudamerican player?

My favourite player is one who plays in my city's team (Fuenlabrada).His name is Walterr Herrman.He has been named the MVP of the week 2 of the 5 weeks that he has played in the ACB.He is averaging like 20 points 8 rebounds per game.

He was named MVP of the final's in the Argentina's league in the last year.He can shoot with consistency,he can dunk (he does the best dunk in the ACB this year),he can pass...

Ok,he is my favourite.Now post here your favourites,ok?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I like Tiago Splitter from Brazil. He has huge potential, and he'll play NBA ball someday.

Further I think there's a sleeper from Puerto Rice I've found. Ricardo Sanchez is his name, 6-8 forward born in 1987 but already getting minutes in the 1st team of Caguas. Anybody has some more informations about him?


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

Tiaggo seems like a very techincal player,I enjoy it,but he has to improve his long range shoot because he hasn't the body to play as PF.

The best brazilian nowadays is Nene Hilario,and in the near future Anderson Varejao...and what about Oscar Schmidt??? He was the best sudamerican player ever,what a amazing scorer!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> I like Tiago Splitter from Brazil. He has huge potential, and he'll play NBA ball someday.


Totally agree.



> Originally posted by <b>RiSInG</b>!
> The best brazilian nowadays is Nene Hilario,and in the near future Anderson Varejao...and what about Oscar Schmidt??? He was the best sudamerican player ever,what a amazing scorer!!!


You are right too.

And Oscar Schmidt is a living legend in Brazil. He is one of the best scorers I ever see playing the game. He is a huge shooter. He is still playing in Brazil, but I think he should stop. He is 42 years old now.

Besides all the Brazilians, I really love to watch the Argentinians. Ginobili is a great player.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Its Nene, no doubt !!!
But Ginobili is also a very good player.


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> You are right too.


Moito brigado,amigo  



> And Oscar Schmidt is a living legend in Brazil. He is one of the best scorers I ever see playing the game. He is a huge shooter. He is still playing in Brazil, but I think he should stop. He is 42 years old now.


I remember him playing for Forum Valladolid,he was amazing...He was one of the two mitic player who have played for Forum.What's the other? Arvydas Sabonis!!! But I'm not going to say nothing about Sabas, that is not the thread


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Andres Nocioni: My favourite. He always steps up when needed. Very good shooter, aggressive and surprisingly strong.

Tiago Splitter: I`m a little bit biased here  Very mobile PF, runs the court very fast. Excelent jumper, he can shoot the 3. Good shot-blocking and nice rebounding, but needs to get stronger to shine in the NBA 

Nene Hilario: Haven't seen him play, but looks to me he must be a beast in the post    

Fabrizio Oberto: Good post moves, I love his stylish game and his shooting.

Larry Ayuso: "The Puerto Rican AI" is a pure shooting guard in a PG body (he is 6-3). He can play the point but he is better at the 2. Deadly from the 3 pt line. He can create is own shot and penetrate. I would love to see him in the NBA

His stats in the CBA this year

14 games

22.9 PPG

46% FG%

42% 3P% (53 3PM  /125 3PA)

3.4 APG

1.86 SPG

What do you think of him?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Andres Nocioni: My favourite. He always steps up when needed. Very good shooter, aggressive and surprisingly strong.


Nocioni is playing great. He is an important part of the Agentina team. I love to see him too. One of my fav.



> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Tiago Splitter: I`m a little bit biased here  Very mobile PF, runs the court very fast. Excelent jumper, he can shoot the 3. Good shot-blocking and nice rebounding, but needs to get stronger to shine in the NBA


He is very young. Wait and see, this is one of the most promissing young Brazilians. He will be a great player. No doubt.



> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Larry Ayuso: "The Puerto Rican AI" is a pure shooting guard in a PG body (he is 6-3). He can play the point but he is better at the 2. Deadly from the 3 pt line. He can create is own shot and penetrate. I would love to see him in the NBA
> 
> His stats in the CBA this year
> ...


I watched him in the Worlds. Great player, very quick and knows how to score. Unfortunally, I don't see him playing in the NBA. He isn't a PG, so his size will hurt him big time. I think Ayuso could play, but size is over rated :yes:


----------

